# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op de borst

## Plesner

Hallo,

Ik ben een 20 jarige jongen.
En sinds gisteren voel ik een rare druk op me borst.
Voor de rest heb ik nergens last van alleen een soort drukkend gevoel op me borst ademen enzo gaat gewoon goed
2 dagen geleden was ik wezen stappen met wat vrienden en een paar biertjes gedronken wat ik normaal nooit doe, en de volgend dagen begon deze druk in me borst kan het hier iets mee te maken heben?
Ik ben bang dat er iets met me hart aan de hand is, omdat me vader pas geleden ook een hartaanval gehat heeft en eigenlijk iedereen bij me vader/moeders kant van de familie aan hart/vaat ziekte overleden is en ik dit dus waarschijnlijk geerfd hebt.
Voor de rest leef ik gezond ik sport veel drink bijna nooit alchol en ik rook ook niet.
Is het verstandig om al een afspraak bij de huisarts te maken of om de komende dagen af te wachten en kijken of de druk weg gaat?

----------


## Agnes574

Ben je al van je klachten af???

Volgens mij kwam die druk op je borst door het stappen/alcohol....hoop ik toch van harte voor je!!

Laat iets weten als je hier nog eens bent ok??

GRTJS Agnes

----------

